# Ft. Stewart Hog Hunting



## rksack (Feb 28, 2013)

I know that there have been many posts on this.  I saw one in early January as the last.  I've scouted some of the E areas on Ft. Stewart and am coming up empty handed.  I'm not even seeing what I would think would be signs of hogs.  If anyone has any suggestions for other places to look, I would love some information.  I am new to hog hunting so maybe I'm just not looking in the right areas or don't know what to look for... (something more than wallowing areas and rub spots on trees with feeder plots nearby.)  I don't mind walking a bit more to find areas, I'm just not entirely sure that I'm looking for the right signs.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't say any areas for public eyes if you don't want a big bashing fest lol people don't like people talking openly about areas. Just keep walking with the wind in your face. If there is no sign just go to the next section and try to mark off the ones that show potential and the ones that don't. Just cause u don't see pigs but there is sign doesn't mean to give up. Good luck


----------



## rksack (Feb 28, 2013)

snook24 said:


> I wouldn't say any areas for public eyes if you don't want a big bashing fest lol people don't like people talking openly about areas. Just keep walking with the wind in your face. If there is no sign just go to the next section and try to mark off the ones that show potential and the ones that don't. Just cause u don't see pigs but there is sign doesn't mean to give up. Good luck



Thank you for the reply.  I know what you mean about areas.  I think my bigger problem is that I don't know where to look.  Someone could tell me to hunt D5, but I don't know what to look for.  I've explored in 4 different areas and just don't see anything that I associate with hogs.  I see deer all the time and turkeys, but nothing that tells me that Hogs are there.  I saw some tracks today, but have a difficult time telling the difference between a big deer track or a hog track.  

Sorry for the rambling, I hope that helps explaining what I'm looking for.


----------



## weekender (Feb 28, 2013)

deer tracks have very pointed toes and hogs have more rounded toes, deer tracks are longer and narrower, hogs shorter and wider. You are looking for rooting, looks like someone used a rotorytiller in the woods or fields. Hogs will bed in the thickest areas. Look close to water/wet areas for rooting. Your best chance is early and late. Move quickly till you find fresh sign then slow down. ALWAYS move into the wind, you will not see hogs if you don't. Nobody said it would be easy. Those hogs get a fair amount of pressure so the dumb ones are dead. Ft. Stewart can humble even experienced hog hunters, I know. Keep working at it and covering ground.


----------



## grasskiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Just look for the ground to be tilled like a tiller. U cant miss it. Look around the edge of rivers in creek. B 3 E 6 taylors creek or anywhere on the 129 road. Lots of hogs just got to be in right spot.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Mar 1, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## snook24 (Mar 1, 2013)

flyfisher76544 said:


> PM sent



and thats how you do it


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Apr 27, 2013)

its all about time invested and putting in the miles.  It took me a few years before I found a few good hog/deer spots on Ft. Stewart and I, like everybody on this site, won't give up the location. Look for wet areas and low ground.  walk some of the roads and find where they cross and then follow the trails with a gps to get an idea of what they're eating and where they're heading.  Even a small, brushy slough in the middle of a huge pine flat that doesn't look like much will hold a bunch of hogs and you would never know it until you walked up on them. Just walk my friend and wear out a couple of pairs of boots.  Ft. Stewart is hard hunting for sure.


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Apr 29, 2013)

No real road access to Fort Stewart in the NW corner is making me not renew. They had it at one point but it has been bulldozed and concrete dividers put up. However the times i've been out i've always seen hogs or sign.


----------



## rksack (May 31, 2013)

After several attempts at hunting hogs, I finally had 8 of them come out from the underbrush and 50 meters from my tree climber, completely oblivious to me above them.  I had to turn around backward and shoot left handed to get her, lol, but she dropped like a log, woohoo.

Please disregard the gun case, the mater truck and the trail of blood where my kids wanted to see how hard it was to drag this sucker 300 meters through the woods and why dad was breathing so heavily when it seemed easy enough to them dragging it through the grass.


----------



## robert carter (May 31, 2013)

Love the old rifle. If I ever gun hunt again I will use one of those Lord Willing if not my 1911.Congrats. RC


----------



## rksack (Jun 4, 2013)

That rifle was actually loaned to me.  I have a shotgun and then an ishapore 2a1, which is more of a novelty rifle, so i need to go buy a hunting rifle, I just can't convince my wife to let me with all of the other expenses that come up... ahhh, to be married to someone with better financial sense than you, not always fun but well worth it.


----------



## tymunsta (Jun 15, 2013)

rksack,

What time of day did you go out? I just got registered for Stewart and am having no luck. I normally hunt the B areas but am about to move over to E next week. Just want to make sure they are up and moving when I go out.


----------



## snook24 (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome Congrats!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 17, 2013)

Ain't no hog easy to drag. Now floating  them in a slough to a road easy. Nice pig. Oh, drag head first.  Put loop round the upper snout. A small wire cable works best with sliding loops on both ends. Doesn't have to be that long. If you got someone to help drag just put one loop in upper snout and a good stick or limb through the other loop and pull. Course you could quarter the pig up and pack it out. mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 18, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> . Course you could quarter the pig up and pack it out. mike



not at Ft. Stewart. they want you to drag those jokers out of the woods! Meat in a cooler in the woods = ticket. they want you to clean it at the pass and permit office and leave meat at camp or take it home. 

Dumbest rule out there! 

They told me I was not allowed to even remove the head to make it lighter! only allowed to gut it and that's it


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jun 19, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> not at Ft. Stewart. they want you to drag those jokers out of the woods! Meat in a cooler in the woods = ticket. they want you to clean it at the pass and permit office and leave meat at camp or take it home.
> 
> Dumbest rule out there!
> 
> They told me I was not allowed to even remove the head to make it lighter! only allowed to gut it and that's it


They're the reason I had to buy a game cart, lol.


----------

